# Time of day to test with OPK - confused!



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

After loads of IVF we are going back to basics (!) between treatments. I've bought some clearblue digital ovulation sticks but threw out the instructions after the first use - doh! What is the best time of day to do it? I thought I saw someone on FF say not first morning urine but surely it just gets more dilute throughout the day? Sorry for being so dopey. You'd think after all the TTC we've done over the years I'd know   

Thanks in advance for all the advice.

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

first wee of the day - hope this helps - best of luck
Sheila


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Pinot

If you go on the clearblue web site there should be instructions or try peeonastick.com. I think the best time is between 2pm and 10pm because LH synthisises [sp?] throughout the day. I always test around 6pm and to save tests [cos those CB smileys are expensive!] I use cheapy one step tests from amazon until I see a semi dark line then use a CB smiley.

I'm also trying naturally til my next cycle - hopefully April as just having 2nd Af and have follow up appointment on wednesday.

Just found the info: http://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#10
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Josie43 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Pinot
as i was using an anon donor and had to travel to get to him, i needed to pinpoint this and bec of my age pinpoint it fast! so i bought a pack of 50 from amazon and i tested for several days every pee i did after midday. i traced my LH window and pinned it down excatly. (Im guessing i got it right as  i have a BFP)
no idea if this is what you 'should' do - ie whether more seasoned cyclers/FF folks would say otherwise but i was able to see it appear and leave my system this way. I do know they say b/w 2-8pm is the time to test - i just started a little earlier assuming 2pm is roughly to avoid anything too concetrated from night time.
Hope this helps
x


----------

